# Ideas for a costume!



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Prince Charming
Pied Piper of Hamlin
Jack (as in the Beanstalk, and about a million other fairytales in Europe)


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Hansel (of and Gretel fame)
Woodsman (Little Red Riding Hood)


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

The Princess Bride was kind of a fairy tale, how about the man in black? ...too much of a strech?
Ok, how about the woodsman from Little Red (as mentioned above)...but you could throw in (for comedy sake) the character from "Hoodwinked" , the German woodsman who drove the "Schnitzel on a Stick" truck.


----------



## Urshag (Jul 31, 2006)

Well there are Kings, knights, Captain Hook, Peter Pan and the Mad Hatter for a few suggestions.


----------



## lil_faith (Oct 4, 2008)

Awesome theme! Mine's kinda similar.

Harry Potter
Woody / Buzz
Scarecrow / Lion / Tin man from Wizard of Oz

Thats all I've got for now...


----------



## Mongo (Aug 5, 2008)

Cheers everyone. 
I especially like the ideas of the Comic Woodsman, the Scarecrow from Wizard of Oz and Jack in the Beanstalk, but i'm leaning towards the Mad Hatter or Peter Pan. 
You guys are so inspiring!


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

I've always thought Tinkerbelle impaled on a fish hook would be a cool idea for a twisted fairytale theme, but the Woodsman would be a good idea too. Carry an Axe in one hand, and a wolfs head in the other. I think you could fill a wolf mask with expanding foam for the head. And then cover everything with lots of blood.


----------



## Valkryie (Sep 17, 2008)

Pat-f said:


> I've always thought Tinkerbelle impaled on a fish hook would be a cool idea for a twisted fairytale theme, but the Woodsman would be a good idea too. Carry an Axe in one hand, and a wolfs head in the other. I think you could fill a wolf mask with expanding foam for the head. And then cover everything with lots of blood.


Funny, my daughter is going as a mermaid with a big, bloody fish hook thru her neck and her BF is going as a blood-soaked fisherman. 

And as far as a wolf's head in a basket, I know I've seem that prop online as an extra for Little Red Bleeding Hood, or something like that.


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

Oh, that sounds too cool. Please post pictures.


----------

